# Computer erkennt statt 2.00 GHZ nur 795 MHZ



## Proschi (9. September 2008)

Hallo,
Ich hab da ein Problem:
Viele Programme laufen auf meinem Notebook nicht. Ich hab mir mal die Systemeigenschaften angeguckt:
Computer:
Mobile AMD semprom (tm)
Processor 3300+
795MHZ (bzw. manchmal steht da auch nur 318MHZ), 896 MB Ram 

Das Problem ist: Auf der Verpackung bzw. Infobroschüre steht 2.00GHZ
Kann dies das Problem sein warum so viele Programme nicht funktionieren
Wenn ja, Wie behebt mann diesen Fehler

MfG eure Proschi


----------



## C-H (9. September 2008)

Hi!

Auf diese Anzeige kannst du dich nicht verlassen. Moderne CPUs drosseln die Frequenz, wenn sie sich langweilen. Windows zeigt in dem Dialog nur die "aktuelle" Taktfrequenz an. Was genau aktuell bedeutet, kann ich nicht genau sagen, entweder beim Systemstart oder beim Öffnen des Dialogs jedenfalls. Über "Systeminformationen" (zu finden im Startmenü unter Zubehör) solltest du mehr herausfinden. Ansonsten gibt es Tools wie CPU ID.


----------



## Laudian (9. September 2008)

Viele Notebooks reduzieren auch die CPU-Frequenz wenn sie im Akku laufen ... Da weniger CPU-Power weniger Leistung zieht wird so die Akkulaufzeit erhoeht ...


----------

